

"Using Prompt Commands" a Sign of Criminals? Supreme Court Begs To Differ - vang3lis
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/06/update_on_compu.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm.

    
    
      Content unavailable
      Bruce Schneier's blog is down for maintenance.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's back now.

